

Messaging APIs for SMS, Voice, Fax and Email - TeleMessage
http://developer.telemessage.com/

======
TeleMessage
TeleMessage Messagings APIs offer a simple and powerful way to integrate your
application software & IT systems with our business mobile messaging platform.
APIs in REST, SOAP, XML, HTTP, SMTP & more. Documentation library.

